# Decisions, Decisions... Oberon covers



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I alreadyhave a fern Forest cover and a saddle Creekbed Maple cover... but now both come in green (and I really love the green color). I rm trying to decide if I should order the green Forest and mybe try to sell the Fern one (I really do not need the same design in two shades of a green), order the Creekbed Maple in green (at least the colors would be very different, even though I would then have two covers with the same design), or order the Tree of Life in green. 

My fav design is the Forest and i am so loving the green, but I do also like the fern 9just not as much). 

UGH!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

If your favorite is the Forest, then order it in green & sell the Fern one.  Someone here will almost certainly snatch it up!

If you're just itching for a new cover, then order Tree of Life in green. Then you'll have three with no duplication.  LOL


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't even gotten my blue wave one yet and am planning to order Tree of Life in green.  I LOVE this cover, the only reason I didn't get it was because I wasn't sure about the color it came in.  There were a few others I considered but didn't get them because they came only in purple (like the butterfly) but might reconsider now that there are options.  

I don't know, purple always turns me off... weird huh?  But love love the green.  I figure I have two different looks and can order skins to match one or the other based on time of year or my mood.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! ya'll aren't helping!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

You aren't REALLY expecting a pack of Enablers to tell you NO, right?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay... ya have a point! But I still have no idea what to do!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I say get the Forest in green and sell the fern one. The green forest is beautiful. If my daughter hadn't ordered it, I probably would have gotten it eventually.

I really, really like the green. I'll probably be ordering the Creekbed Maple in green on of these days.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks... I was actually leaning towards keeping my Forest and ordering Tree of Life in green, but i think i would be happier with Forest in the green (Forest is my fav pattern and i so love the pics of the green - now if i can sell the current forest i have). Only issue is, this way i will not be getting tree of life. I promised myself, only one of each color, and only one of each pattern.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

TM, the burning question is whether your fern Forest Oberon is for K1 or K2... ? And also how much you might like to sell it for?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

It is for K1 with corners and gently used (I switch it out with my other covers and have only had it a month or two)... I have no idea of a decent price


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, I am leaning more and more toweards buying the green tree of life and keeping the fern Forest. i do not want duplicates of colors or patterns and while Forest is my fav design (and I think I like the green better then the fern), I do like Tree of Life also.

Since tree of life only comes in saddle or green, if i were to get a green Forest - i could not ever get tree of life since then i would be doing a sublicate).


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's a very good idea. I've pretty much told myself the same thing..No duplicates. Although, since the green Forest is my daughter's, that one doesn't count.

I'm leaning towards buying myself either a Creekbed Maple or Dragonfly Pond..Both of which I think would be beautiful in green.


----------



## dzeiter (Feb 28, 2009)

You all are SSSSOOOOOO evil!  I'm completely in love with my kindle 2 and bought the amazon cover at the same time I ordered the kindle.
The cover works quite well.
BUT OOOOOOO NOOOOOO!!!!    I have to go to KINDLE BOARDS and here about Decal Girl skins and Oberon covers!!!!
SO  - I've just ordered ROH in purple and the starry night skin!

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!!!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

dzeiter said:


> You all are SSSSOOOOOO evil! I'm completely in love with my kindle 2 and bought the amazon cover at the same time I ordered the kindle.
> The cover works quite well.
> BUT OOOOOOO NOOOOOO!!!!  I have to go to KINDLE BOARDS and here about Decal Girl skins and Oberon covers!!!!
> SO - I've just ordered ROH in purple and the starry night skin!
> ...


You are most welcome!

HAHA!

Eric


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome dzeiter! Glad to have you here and glad to have you join the cult club of the accessory crazed crazy.

Purple ROH and the starry night skin is a fantastic combination.

L


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

So far I have held off not purchasing an Oberon cover or the Decalgirl skins... but I find myself on here several times a day looking at pictures of everyone's new covers and skins trying to decide for sure what I want. They look so nice!  I am enjoying this board very much. 
Kdawna


----------

